# Hotronix� Offers Auto Open Clam 16 x 20 Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Offers Auto Open Clam 16 x 20 Heat Press*

New models of Stahls’ popular Hotronix® Auto Open Clam heat press now include a quick-change platen. With this feature, users of the Auto Open Clam have the ability to quickly and conveniently swap garment platens without interrupting the production process.

In order to change platens on a traditional clam press, users typically need to maneuver the press upside down to access and remove the bolts using tools. This time-consuming process can dramatically interrupt workflow efficiency, especially for a decorator working on a variety of garment types that require a range of different platen styles. 

With the new quick-change feature, the user can simply flip the quick-change latch open, lift out the platen and replace it with another platen. The tool-free process can be completed in just a few seconds.

In addition to the new quick-change platen, the Auto Open clam heat press offers a variety of other innovative features that help operators to maximize productivity and minimize mistakes. A patented magnetic-assisted lockdown with automatic release opens the top platen when a job is finished and minimizes the risk of burning designs. 

A digital pressure display allows users to accurately set their machines to the exact pressure they need for every job. Patented over-the-center pressure adjustment allows for even heating and pressure from edge to edge of the platen. 

The Hotronix® Auto Open clam shell heat press is available in 16 inch x 20 inch, 11 inch x 15 inch and 16 inch x 16 inch sizes.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520, or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

